# Fish Flashing and Appear Bloated.



## Ebonynivory06 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm having an issue with my platies flashing. And also appearing bloated. Last time checked ammonia was at .25. I have at least two for sure, possibly all four of them that I recently purchased are pregnant. I've been feeding freeze dried blood worms, and also tetrafin flakes, but moreso the blood worms. How can I fix these issues?


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

Is this a cycling tank or an established one? If the fish were newly introduced, it can be quite common for fish to flash due to being in different water conditions than they were used to and often the stress can bring on Ich in newly introduced fish (which is why a quarantine tank is beneficial). But fish can "flash" for various reasons. Is it constant flashing?

Water changes are the best way to keep ammonia down. What are your Nitrite, Nitrate & PH levels?

The bloating could be due to holding fry, but it could also be from the freeze-dried bloodworms. Livebearers are omnivores and need a mix of vegetable matter as well, feeding mainly a diet of the bloodworms could be causing constipation/bloat. Freeze-dried bloodworms can also have a tendency to swell up in the fishs' intestines if they are eaten too quickly and the worms don't have time to absorb moisture (making them swell a bit) first. I would only feed the worms as a treat in moderation, I personally prefer to feed frozen worms over freeze-dried. I suggest you start feeding a more varied diet which includes flakes, shrimp pellets, spirulina and frozen baby brine shrimp.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I agree with what beaches has said. If you are going to use the freeze dried blood worms I would suggest soaking them first in a small glass, like a shot glass with water from the tank before feeding to try to help reduce the swelling. Also are the fish pooping? Liverbearers and from my experience with platys are poop machines, and after watching them for even a little while should see them passing feces. One of the things that you could try if you do think they are bloated or constipated is feeding them some peas that have been taking them out of their shell. You will want to blanch the peas to make them a little bit softer, and then take them out of their shells and cut them up into smaller pieces for the fish to eat.


----------

